# Rocky Mountain High



## pg (Mar 28, 2006)

Frisco Colorado, it's beautiful up here! June 23rd & 24th is the 13th annual BBQ Challenge with many famous teams competing. BBQ-Beer-Fun, and of course, the beautiful Rocky Mountains. 

I've attended the last three BBQ events as a sampler and my hope is to participate as a challenger in the future.

www.townoffrisco.com/bbq.html

thegozzzz


----------

